# FNRttC York to Hull 27th April 2012



## dellzeqq (17 Feb 2012)

72 flat miles, leaving York Minster at midnight, running down to Goole, and then around the Isle of Axholme to the Bay Horse at Garthorpe for refreshments some time before dawn. Then it's over the River Trent, across to the mighty Humber Bridge and in to Hull, the City of Poets.

Brekky at Cafe Pasaz, and home. There's talk of riding back to London, but I'll be on the 10.30 train.

Send me an e-mail, please, and don't forget to confirm your mobile number, CTC/Fridays number, and that you've read and understood 'the basics'.

http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/p/basics_05.html
http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/p/fridays_06.html

Susie F
Nasir M
Martin T
Stuart A
Adrian C
Miranda S
Jenny M


----------



## StuAff (17 Feb 2012)

Pencil me in please Simon- not sure if I'll be able to make it for various reasons, but hopefully....


----------



## martint235 (17 Feb 2012)

Please put me down for this.

We also need to discuss the 199 mile route you have from HPC to York as I'm planning on cycling to the start too. I do have a hotel booked in Hull though!


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Feb 2012)

I want to do this ride as its been on my mind for a few months now, there and back too, but its all subject to clearance, no, not thigh clearance, but medical as my legs are just packing up on me so much its doing my walnuts in. 

Am also very short on long distance miles right now too, whats another factor.

So for now, like a lot of the other rides going on, ill be watching it and my legs closely and will commit, or not later, if that's okay...


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Feb 2012)

martint235 said:


> Please put me down for this.
> 
> We also need to discuss the 199 mile route you have from HPC to York as I'm planning on cycling to the start too. I do have a hotel booked in Hull though!


http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr=Hyde+Park+Corner&daddr=Hockliffe+to:52.1127069,-0.6999483+to:52.2192,-0.67728+to:London+Rd%2FA6003+to:Oakham+to:Bingham+to:Swinecote+Rd%2FB6034+to:Worksop+to:Selby+to:53.866644,-1.0633187+to:York&hl=en&ll=52.53113,-0.723124&spn=0.021747,0.038581&sll=52.391892,-0.714369&sspn=0.043632,0.077162&geocode=FbbfEQMdnKz9_yk_c5E1JQV2SDEflY3ow3Phrw%3BFTppGAMd4Qr3_yl7q9b39lF2SDHXDoNbX0SXvg%3BFUItGwMd1FH1_ymfSp1_Xal3SDEgRwC4qBwOEw%3BFUDNHAMdYKr1_ymf6aFj2KV3SDHg3Cy9qBwOEw%3BFb5-HwMdCvL0_w%3BFXusIwMdn-n0_ymXikO4gHh3SDH_mDlHVjkVHw%3BFTD4JwMdEGnx_ylFYK0ELM95SDFK8vgWBcjTSA%3BFYbIKwMdZsjv_w%3BFXZvLQMdR97u_ynvzQ88LAh5SDHlXYDSy-qF_w%3BFeSrNAMdS7fv_ymPbQ7qARZ5SDETIHqV9cXdWA%3BFZTwNQMdasbv_yljhGbP4zp5SDHdTrArxRcF8A%3BFTNmNwMd1H3v_ynxZZjhQMN4SDHR5FSKiat0Rw&dirflg=w&mra=dme&mrsp=4&sz=14&via=2,3,10&t=m&z=15


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> Noooo! The DW legs not working? This will cause a Copernican shift in the FNR worldview. It cannot be true!
> 
> GWS Davy (look after the walnuts too ).


 
Fraid so TMN... multiple issues that ill get over soon am sure, hence why am not on the coming up two FNR's.. but hey, CC & FNR's don't revolve around me.. but still, am missing you all and missing the Lantern Rouge... In the meantime, my legs are looking rather good from lots of stability strengthening movements..


----------



## Mice (17 Feb 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> , hence why am not on the coming up two FNR's..


----------



## growingvegetables (17 Feb 2012)

I'm on for this - this time.


----------



## martint235 (17 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the route Simon


----------



## loadz (17 Feb 2012)

Myself and her SWMBO are really fancying this,It will be our 1st night ride and were just wondering............
What sort of pace are we looking at?
On arriving in hull and being fed and watered.....whats the "norm" for getting back to our car/train in york?
How many riders(not that that matters)

I dare say like most your always a bit unsure at 1st's!! weve done the 70 odd mile northern rock cyclone and also the cumbrian christmas cracker and can do 60-80 mile jaunts comfortably but at our own pace(12-14 mph av'),but thats talking away to each other and not really caring about the time,more like wheres the next pub 
any help/info as usual always appreciated!!


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Feb 2012)

there's a few small glitches on the google maps link that I hope I've corrected with this one
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr...lg=w&mra=dpe&mrsp=1&sz=13&via=1,3,10&t=m&z=15


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Feb 2012)

I'm hoping for about forty riders. The pace is pretty moderate - last year we went down to Goole at precisely 13mph - there was a headwind, but we kept very close order, with those at the back getting a bit of a tow. Most people will train back - and it's best to book early. Don't drive home after the ride.

The link below takes you to the blogthingy which attempts to answer most of the questions I've been asked over the years.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Feb 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> In the meantime, my legs are looking rather good from lots of stability strengthening movements..


how good, Davy? This good?


----------



## martint235 (18 Feb 2012)

1728685 said:


> The one on the left there, is that Teef?


Nah, calves are bigger on the middle one aren't they?


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Feb 2012)

Curiously, the left legs seem dead ringers for mine....


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Feb 2012)

he means the left pair of legs. And, it has to be said, they look as if you could crack walnuts with them.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Feb 2012)

growingvegetables said:


> I'm on for this - this time.


e-mail if you please! Linkthingy to information on registration and all the rest of the stuff below


----------



## Butterfly (18 Feb 2012)

We're interested, I'll check some logistics and email when I've worked it out.


----------



## mcshroom (19 Feb 2012)

Me please  (do you need another email?)

I'll probably be riding back to York again as per last year if anyone fancies it.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Feb 2012)

Susie F
Nasir M
Martin T
Stuart A
Adrian C
Andrew Br
Jenny M
Miranda S
Marcus C
Louise L
Grahame D
Dave J
Martin B
Rebecca O
Charlie B


----------



## Moodyman (19 Feb 2012)

mcshroom said:


> Me please  (do you need another email?)
> 
> I'll probably be riding back to York again as per last year if anyone fancies it.


 
I'd like to join you for the ride back to York. It'll be my fist century.


----------



## CharlieB (21 Feb 2012)

mcshroom said:


> Me please  (do you need another email?)


 What he said…


----------



## mmmmartin (21 Feb 2012)

I seem not to have sent the email I thought I sent to you on February 17 at 10.36am with all the info. Has it arrived yet?


----------



## mmmmartin (22 Feb 2012)

east coast trains currently offer a £13 single with bike reservation available on the 8pm from king's cross. i am on the 7.30 from king's cross, others from Royal Tunbridge Wells are on the 9pm.


----------



## martint235 (22 Feb 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> east coast trains currently offer a £13 single with bike reservation available on the 8pm from king's cross. i am on the 7.30 from king's cross, others from Royal Tunbridge Wells are on the 9pm.


So you're absolutely utterly and totally positive you can't be persuaded to cycle up?


----------



## Andrew Br (22 Feb 2012)

Yes please DZ.
E-mail already sent.


.


----------



## velovoice (22 Feb 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> east coast trains currently offer a £13 single with bike reservation available on the 8pm from king's cross. i am on the 7.30 from king's cross, others from Royal Tunbridge Wells are on the 9pm.


thanks for putting me onto this Martin! I couldn't find the £13 offer but got it for £21, and a return the next day from Hull at £10, so £33 total - well pleased with that!


----------



## Shaun (22 Feb 2012)

Is it the same route as the last one Simon?


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Feb 2012)

Admin said:


> Is it the same route as the last one Simon?


yes, unless someone can think of an improvement. I think we did the right thing at Goole, and although I was personally disappointed not to go down the A63 in flying V formation the route you showed us in to town was really lovely.

There are a couple of options near Flixborough, but that's not really a key part of the ride - the trick there is to get to a view of the bridge as soon as possible.


----------



## mmmmartin (22 Feb 2012)

martint235 said:


> So you're absolutely utterly and totally positive you can't be persuaded to cycle up?


I am happy to ride back along the route of the 2013 London-Edinburgh-London ride, and have the routesheet and will enter it as a DIY audax. This is so when I come to do it for real, this last bit will hold no fears for me. (Cue manic laughter). I can ride back on Sunday, it's 300k so a 2am start should get me to London Bridge in time to get the train home. 
But riding up would involve taking a day off work, and not only do I do hardly anything when I'm there, I take enough days off already. Which is a long way of saying:"Yes, I'm not riding up."


----------



## kimble (22 Feb 2012)

Oh yes! Email sent.

I never thought I'd say this, but I rather enjoyed Goole...


----------



## User10119 (22 Feb 2012)

If I try very very very hard not to break any bones this time, do you think I might be permitted to join in and see if get a bit further than Grimston Bar roundabout this time?


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (22 Feb 2012)

I'd like to provisionally put my name down for this please. Him Indoors is also up for it but I'll need to make sure I get enough miles in beforehand as I've been quite lazy lately


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Feb 2012)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> I'd like to provisionally put my name down for this please. Him Indoors is also up for it but I'll need to make sure I get enough miles in beforehand as I've been quite lazy lately


e-mails (plural) if you please - the link is below


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (23 Feb 2012)

Ah, sorry about the pm last night. I wasn't on the ball at all and will send emails once I'm at home tonight.


----------



## velovoice (23 Feb 2012)

1734979 said:


> Remedial arithmetic for you.


Ha! Wasn't paying attention when posting! I was looking at East Coast's website (£21) at the time but actually bought from Trainline.com (£22) where it was easier to add on the Hull-London £10 = £32. £33 total including booking fee. Bargain, but total CC post fail.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Feb 2012)

kimble said:


> Oh yes! Email sent.
> 
> I never thought I'd say this, but I rather enjoyed Goole...


It's got a couple of cool bridges, some nice well-proportioned streets, and the early hours traipse around the docs was fun. Goole, Hull and Cleethorpes greatly exceeded my expectations


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Feb 2012)

CharlieB said:


> What he said…


not if you've sent one already this year


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Feb 2012)

[QUOTE 1735428, member: 10119"]If I try very very very hard not to break any bones this time, do you think I might be permitted to join in and see if get a bit further than Grimston Bar roundabout this time?[/quote]
yup - send me an e-mail with the stuff!


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Feb 2012)

Susie F
Nasir M
Martin T
Stuart A
Adrian C
Andrew Br
Jenny M
Miranda S
Marcus C
Louise L
Grahame D
Dave J
Martin B
Rebecca O
Charlie B
Rowan D
Kim W


----------



## gbs (24 Feb 2012)

Simon, this will give an opportunity to visit the Wolds and so if I sign up I will stay for the weekend. Will do all the admin early next week if unknown, unadvised commitments do not obstruct!


----------



## gbs (24 Feb 2012)

Meanwhile, can anyone suggest a cycle friendly hotel (or B&B) in Beverley or, more radically, an alternative weekend base please?


----------



## alans (24 Feb 2012)

I have registered my interest with DZ via email


----------



## StuartG (24 Feb 2012)

kimble said:


> I never thought I'd say this, but I rather enjoyed Goole...


We could shift the refreshment stop to that nightclub on the approach ...


----------



## Andrew Br (24 Feb 2012)

StuartG said:


> We could shift the refreshment stop to that nightclub on the approach ...


At least one of its clients was very good natured.


.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Feb 2012)

Andrew Br said:


> At least one of its clients was very good natured.
> 
> 
> .


I missed this - what happened?


----------



## Andrew Br (25 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I missed this - what happened?


 
From the thread for last year's ride:-




Andrew Br said:


> That reminds me; when were riding through the docks, a local (presumably on his way home from the club) called out "Am I tripping or what ?" as the cavalcade, lights a-flashing swept past. I yelled back "No, it's real but you'll wonder if it was a dream in the morning."


 
.


----------



## LouiseL (25 Feb 2012)

I'm booked on the 7.30 from Kings X. If you don't mind getting there very early we could get lost together!


----------



## LouiseL (25 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> Yes please! I'm getting to Victoria ridiculously early, as I always allow myself lots of getting-lost time, due to long and bitter experience. We can always go off and drink beer/eat cake in the interim.


 
Sounds a good plan.


----------



## velovoice (26 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> I have a ticket for the 8pm train from King's Cross....
> Has anyone booked a timed train back to London on the Saturday yet...


FWIW I'm on the 9pm from Kings Cross, and the 3.30pm from Hull the next day.
I might be up for meeting you & Louise L at KingsX before L's 7.30 train. Or earlier somewhere else for food?


----------



## martint235 (27 Feb 2012)

Looks like no one wants to ride up to York anymore so I've admitted defeat and bought a ticket for the 9pm train.


----------



## Soltydog (27 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> I decided on an open ticket back from Hull so not committed to any particular train, but having to travel on south from London means I wouldn't want to leave it too late.


 
Just a bit of a warning for those travelling back to London on the train. Hull city are playing away at West Ham on that Saturday, so there may be more than normal travelling Hull to London that Saturday morning


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Feb 2012)

Soltydog said:


> Just a bit of a warning for those travelling back to London on the train. Hull city are playing away at West Ham on that Saturday, so there may be more than normal travelling Hull to London that Saturday morning


happily not many of them will be taking their bikes!


----------



## Soltydog (27 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> happily not many of them will be taking their bikes!


 
BSOs maybe  Probably advisable to book a seat tho, riding through the night then not getting a seat on the train back to London wouldn't be too pleasant.
What's the cut off for registering on this ride? I need to sort out CTC membership/insurance first.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Feb 2012)

April 13th or thereabouts


----------



## Mice (27 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> * Yay!* The plot thickens! We can sort out the details closer to the time . I decided on an open ticket back from Hull so not committed to any particular train, but having to travel on south from London means I wouldn't want to leave it too late.


 
Double Yay! And then there were four! I am now booked on the 8pm train so will happily join up for a pre-FNRttC-jolly!

M


----------



## Andrew Br (27 Feb 2012)

Are there any plans for a pre-ride get together in York ?
My train arrives is scheduled to arrive at 22.06 so I'll be up for a refreshing beverage and, maybe, some sort of wholesome, toothy comestibles.


.


----------



## Shaun (27 Feb 2012)

I'm a maybe at the mo. so might have to be a last minute entry if I can swing it.


----------



## Soltydog (27 Feb 2012)

Admin said:


> I'm a maybe at the mo. so might have to be a last minute entry if I can swing it.


I've had the ok to go, but I have a meeting to go to near home at 7pm. I'm hoping to get the 21.33 train from Hull to Selby, arriving there just after 10pm, then cycling upto York if you fancy that?


----------



## Shaun (28 Feb 2012)

Soltydog said:


> I've had the ok to go, but I have a meeting to go to near home at 7pm. I'm hoping to get the 21.33 train from Hull to Selby, arriving there just after 10pm, then cycling upto York if you fancy that?


 
I'll bear it in mind, thanks. I won't know until much nearer the time.


----------



## Wobblers (28 Feb 2012)

I've managed to miss the last two York rides, and I wouldn't want to make the hat-trick! Happily, I don't have any pesky PhD thesis to get in the way this time, so please can I join?


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (28 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> e-mails (plural) if you please - the link is below


 
Sent mine last night and Himself has been told that if he wants to come then he can send his own email


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (28 Feb 2012)

7pm train now booked and that gives me three hours to kill once I get to York but I should be fine with a pub and a trashy magazine.


----------



## alans (29 Feb 2012)

Andrew Br said:


> Are there any plans for a pre-ride get together in York ?
> My train arrives is scheduled to arrive at 22.06 so I'll be up for a refreshing beverage and, maybe, some sort of wholesome, toothy comestibles.
> 
> 
> .


 
Last time I did a midnight ride from York I had a pizza & beer at Pizza Express just along from the station.It set me up fine for the night.


----------



## alans (1 Mar 2012)

It would be really to ride with you Greg.Hope you can make it.


----------



## User10119 (24 Mar 2012)

DZ - I emailed you (from my new email address) - just wanted to check if you'd got it! I've actually managed to get out for a few halfway decent rides the last couple of weeks, and think I probably have a fighting chance of being able to ride far enough to come out to play (pavements permitting).


----------



## craigwend (25 Mar 2012)

gbs said:


> Meanwhile, can anyone suggest a cycle friendly hotel (or B&B) in Beverley or, more radically, an alternative weekend base please?


 
Try http://www.visithullandeastyorkshire.com/ or more 'radically'... http://www.ramblersrestmillington.co.uk/accommodation/

Could try the chaps for a ride http://www.cottinghamroadclub.co.uk/


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Apr 2012)

As I'm now back on schedule, add me to the list please (email sent). No bike spaces available going up, but I have a cunning plan involving a collapsible bike bag and a small rucksack. Yes, it won't just be Stu packing a load on this ride.


----------



## frank9755 (10 Apr 2012)

I thought you were riding up?


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Apr 2012)

Change of plans. Sorry.


----------



## mcshroom (11 Apr 2012)

I'll be there, but I might be dashing in as midnight arrives (again). I know where you head after setting off, so if I miss the start I will try and catch up.


----------



## clarion (16 Apr 2012)

Hopeful and grovelling email sent. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Shaun (16 Apr 2012)

I can't make this one due to other commitments - have fun, stay safe, and enjoy the breakky - you'll have earned it by the time you arrive.


----------



## clarion (17 Apr 2012)

Splendid. Confirmed. I'm so happy.


----------



## Flying Dodo (18 Apr 2012)

I've finally got round to starting to read a book on Tail end charlies that I bought in York last year.

Hopefully there won't be any flack on this ride.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Apr 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> I've finally got round to starting to read a book on Tail end charlies that I bought in York last year.
> 
> Hopefully there won't be any flack on this ride.


Ah! Souls after you own heart, Adam. Intrepid, exposed (Tescos toilets are good for something) vunerable...Health and Safety would have banned those glassy structures above one's head in today's world. Brave people.
My favourite model (apart from the usual Airfix Nirvana of a fully camouflaged Wellington or Lancaster...tricky to avoid glueing the Browning machine guns into position...)) was a Boulton & Paul Defiant. Didn't have a tail gunner but was a neat plane with a handy gun turret amidships (about the size of Stu's rucksack I guess).
I was pondering on riding to York actually, then back etc...but I haven't really got my ducks in a row yet.


----------



## alans (18 Apr 2012)

clarion said:


> Splendid. Confirmed. I'm so happy.


 
I shall look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## StuAff (18 Apr 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Ah! Souls after you own heart, Adam. Intrepid, exposed (Tescos toilets are good for something) vunerable...Health and Safety would have banned those glassy structures above one's head in today's world. Brave people.
> My favourite model (apart from the usual Airfix Nirvana of a fully camouflaged Wellington or Lancaster...tricky to avoid glueing the Browning machine guns into position...)) *was a Boulton & Paul Defiant. Didn't have a tail gunner but was a neat plane with a handy gun turret amidships (about the size of Stu's rucksack I guess).*
> I was pondering on riding to York actually, then back etc...but I haven't really got my ducks in a row yet.


 
I presume that was a really, really big model... though a few .303s might be handy for dealing with drafting idiots....


----------



## frank9755 (18 Apr 2012)

Aperitif said:


> I was pondering on riding to York actually, then back etc...but I haven't really got my ducks in a row yet.


 
I pondered it (EDIT - riding back as well as out) for a while but I ended up feeling that having the return leg still to do would detract too much from the main ride. With my mind on a longer ride, I'd be wanting to go at a different tempo - either keep pressing on or stop and have a couple of hours' sleep.


----------



## martint235 (19 Apr 2012)

frank9755 said:


> I pondered it for a while but I ended up feeling that having the return leg still to do would detract too much from the main ride. With my mind on a longer ride, I'd be wanting to go at a different tempo - either keep pressing on or stop and have a couple of hours' sleep.


 Does this mean I'm on my own again for the London - York leg?


----------



## frank9755 (19 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> Does this mean I'm on my own again for the London - York leg?


 
No. I see my post was ambiguous but I am still riding up!


----------



## martint235 (19 Apr 2012)

Phew!! I was trying to think of the reasoning I could use to convince SWMBO that cycling up on my own was a good idea. The best I could come up with was:
"Just going out for a bit"

time passes.....

"Surprise! I'm in York"

This could have resulted in changed locks though!


----------



## Wobblers (19 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> Phew!! I was trying to think of the reasoning I could use to convince SWMBO that cycling up on my own was a good idea. The best I could come up with was:
> "Just going out for a bit"
> 
> time passes.....
> ...


 
The obvious thing to do is get a tandem...


----------



## martint235 (19 Apr 2012)

McWobble said:


> The obvious thing to do is get a tandem...


On the Emsworth ride remind me to tell you, at length, why that is not a good idea. Or sensible in any way. In fact it would be more sensible for me to remain in the pub with you in Emsworth and then try to cycle back to the station.


----------



## Wobblers (19 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> On the Emsworth ride remind me to tell you, at length, why that is not a good idea. Or sensible in any way. In fact it would be more sensible for me to remain in the pub with you in Emsworth and then try to cycle back to the station.


 
It would be worth it for a laugh, surely? 

Anyway, surely you'll be hanging around afterwards for a post-ride refreshener? (Think of it as training to improve your post-ride alcohol tolerance!)


----------



## martint235 (19 Apr 2012)

McWobble said:


> It would be worth it for a laugh, surely?
> 
> Anyway, surely you'll be hanging around afterwards for a post-ride refreshener? (Think of it as training to improve your post-ride alcohol tolerance!)


Not decided yet. There is talk of a ride back and I've just plotted my route but if it's raining...


----------



## srw (19 Apr 2012)

McWobble said:


> The obvious thing to do is get a tandem...


Although it'd get a bit obvious when teatime came and the choice was a gourmet selection of pork pies.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Apr 2012)

successful recce ride. Enthusiasm at the Bay Horse (still open, despite their lack of confidence last year) and Cafe Pasaz (Peroni on tap is such a good idea). It's a fabulous route, almost as much fun during the day as at night. Goole is cool (there were ships from Sczeczin and Antwerp in town, and by in town I mean...in town. The rivers are sooooo mighty.


----------



## StuAff (19 Apr 2012)

Sadly, I'm out...I appear not to have got the day off. Put in the paperwork last week, no word either way...but I'm not listed as having a day off, so I'll have to assume that's the case (if I have got it, it's their fault for not telling me, the day off will keep for another time...).


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (20 Apr 2012)

Is anyone planning on meeting up before getting the train to York or afterwards at the other end? I've taken the day off work and I'm on the 7 or 7.30 train and get into York about 9 and I've never been there before so any recommendations for wasting a couple of hours would be welcomed.


----------



## velovoice (20 Apr 2012)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> Is anyone planning on meeting up before getting the train to York or afterwards at the other end? I've taken the day off work and I'm on the 7 or 7.30 train and get into York about 9 and I've never been there before so any recommendations for wasting a couple of hours would be welcomed.


 ABV - you've got PM...


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (20 Apr 2012)

Danke. I'll reply once I'm home tonight unless I go all Michael Douglas before 5pm and get the jail for ramming the moon on a stick up someone's a*rse.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Apr 2012)

and you've all got e-mail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martint235 (23 Apr 2012)

Simon you have email. I'm out I'm afraid, off the bike for a couple of weeks. 

However I do have a first class ticket with bike reservation for the 9pm train Kings X to York. If anyone is interested in it please PM me. Face value is £39.50 but I'm sure we can reach a deal. I also have a room reserved at the Hull Travelodge for Saturday night if anyone is interested in it. There is nothing to say it's not transferrable but I think it will be at your own risk.


----------



## mmmmartin (23 Apr 2012)

oh dear, i was looking forward to your company. we plan to leave at 11pm from the ibis for london, arriving within 21 hours for the 305k to london bridge station. anyone else ?


----------



## martint235 (23 Apr 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> oh dear, i was looking forward to your company. we plan to leave at 11pm from the ibis for london, arriving within 21 hours for the 305k to london bridge station. anyone else ?


I was just about to send you a PM. I've been looking for to the ride up and the ride back all year (well "extremely nervous about" counts as looking forward to me!) and now I'll miss it. B**ger!  Sorry. I hope it all goes well as I'm sure it will.


----------



## mmmmartin (23 Apr 2012)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> I'm on the 7 or 7.30 train


i am on the 7.30pm train.


----------



## srw (23 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> However I do have a first class ticket with bike reservation for the 9pm train Kings X to York.


Interest signalled, subject to a couple of negotiations - and if anyone else is a definite, please jump ahead of me.


----------



## frank9755 (23 Apr 2012)

Demands of work were making this difficult for me and, now that Big Martin has been invalided out, I would have been riding up on my own. So, with regret, I'm going to drop out. 
Hope everyone enjoys the ride.


----------



## alans (23 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> and you've all got e-mail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Hi Simon.
I can't access my email atm 'cause my desktop PC has gone titsup.
Is it possible to PM it to me on the forum?
TIA


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Apr 2012)

alans said:


> Hi Simon.
> I can't access my email atm 'cause my desktop PC has gone titsup.
> Is it possible to PM it to me on the forum?
> TIA


it's just to ask about breakfast at Cafe Pasaz in Hull. Are you staying, and do you want a meat breakfast or a veggie breakfast?


----------



## martint235 (24 Apr 2012)

frank9755 said:


> Demands of work were making this difficult for me and, now that Big Martin has been invalided out, I would have been riding up on my own. So, with regret, I'm going to drop out.
> Hope everyone enjoys the ride.


 Frank, my ticket is still available if you want it. You'd need to sort out something to get back from Hull though.


----------



## alans (24 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it's just to ask about breakfast at Cafe Pasaz in Hull. Are you staying, and do you want a meat breakfast or a veggie breakfast?


 hello again
yes I am staying for a meat brekkie.
I thought I had replied to this.See you Friday.Take care

alan


----------



## Butterfly (24 Apr 2012)

alans said:


> hello again
> yes I am staying for a meat brekkie.
> I thought I had replied to this.See you Friday.Take care
> 
> alan


Hurrah!


----------



## Flying Dodo (24 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> and you've all got e-mail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Apart from me. 

But if it's just about breakfast options, I'm happy with meat.


----------



## kimble (24 Apr 2012)

I've just realised that the route down to Goole (assuming that it hasn't changed) goes right past what is officially the least interesting Landranger grid square in the UK: SE830220, just outside Ousefleet, contains a single electricity pylon. The field contains mud.

I bet it's even more exciting in the middle of the night. I may have to set a proximity alarm on my Garmin so I can take a moment to appreciate it fully.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/1600225.stm

So it's not just the Humber Bridge that gets the factoids flowing!


----------



## Wobblers (24 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> Simon you have email. I'm out I'm afraid, *off the bike for a couple of weeks*.


 
Boo. Broken rib(s) after all?


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Apr 2012)

kimble said:


> I've just realised that the route down to Goole (assuming that it hasn't changed) goes right past what is officially the least interesting Landranger grid square in the UK: SE830220, just outside Ousefleet, contains a single electricity pylon. The field contains mud.
> 
> I bet it's even more exciting in the middle of the night. I may have to set a proximity alarm on my Garmin so I can take a moment to appreciate it fully.
> 
> ...


Kim - if it's dry we should stop and you could give us a small talk on the subject!


----------



## Aperitif (25 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Kim - if it's dry we should stop and you could give us a small talk on the subject!


 


> The land has been farmed by the Ella family for over 100 years.
> Tom and Avril, both in their 50s, grow wheat, barley and *sugar beat* on it.
> "It's a lovely place to live," Mrs Ella said.


 
Stand in the field for a short talk on sweet sole music perhaps?


----------



## User10119 (25 Apr 2012)

I iz dot veby well.

Having delivered my children, extraordinarily slowly, to school and rung in sick I'm going to take to m'bed with large quantities of lemsip (well, cheapo pound shop generic equivalent) and cross my fingers for a miraculous recovery before Friday. And if that doesn't work I might just sulk and cry for a week.


----------



## martint235 (25 Apr 2012)

McWobble said:


> Boo. Broken rib(s) after all?


 Well cracked but I don't think the difference in pain levels is that great. The worst things are muscle spasms between the ribs or even worse sneezing!! And I appear to be coming down with a cold! B*****d luck!! I think I will join CL in sulking and crying for a week. Am determined to make Southend though.


----------



## CharlieB (25 Apr 2012)

I can't find an email, but I'm veggie for breakfast, please. 

Does anyone know a pleasant and safe route back to Doncaster, and does any one else want to ride it, too?


----------



## alans (25 Apr 2012)

Now then Crinkles...
I signed up for this on the basis that I would have the company of YOU & that lady from Toytown.
Mrs.Toytown has already gottogotoworkduetoacrapemployer & will not be riding The task of looking after me now rests soley with you....
Seriously I do hope you are well enough to ride.
I'll see you at your place before the ride as arranged


----------



## alans (25 Apr 2012)

CharlieB said:


> I can't find an email, but I'm veggie for breakfast, please.
> 
> Does anyone know a pleasant and safe route back to Doncaster, and does any one else want to ride it, too?


I'm planning to ride south after Hull but on a more direct route to Lincoln on a road parallelling the A15 before hanging a left right turn to go east,then south then west of Derby.
This may be too far east for you after re-crossing the Humber Bridge?


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Apr 2012)

weather forecast says it will be dry - but we'll have to work hard against a headwind for the second half of the ride


----------



## martint235 (26 Apr 2012)

1823220 said:


> Dry eh, that would make a welcome change.


 I'm sure there was talk of Emsworth being dry before the event.....


----------



## velovoice (26 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> weather forecast says it will be dry - but we'll have to work hard against a headwind for the second half of the ride


 
Er... I keep seeing forecasts saying SSE-erly (head) winds and....


----------



## velovoice (26 Apr 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Er... I keep seeing forecasts saying SSE-erly (head) winds and....


Except for weathercast.co.uk which is saying overcast Friday night with 70% chance light drizzle, broken cloud on Saturday, low of 4C overnight with NNW winds.
I think the moral of this story is: believe no one. And be prepared for anything.


----------



## clarion (26 Apr 2012)

Met Office (what I could wring from the horrible new website) supports precisely what dellzeqq says: Tailwind but rain for first half; crosswind but dry for the second. I've found their predictions (up to three days) accurate.


----------



## mmmmartin (26 Apr 2012)

clarion said:


> the horrible new website


I agree re website, I can't see why they have done it like that.
I shall pack my Argos £9 old-fashioned plastic cycle cape in bright yellow. For the ride from Hull to London starting late on Saturday night, a northerly wind, can, by the expenditure of less than three pints of beer, be turned into a totally-ecologically-perfect method of power for tired cyclists. I know this.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Apr 2012)

clarion said:


> Met Office (what I could wring from the horrible new website) supports precisely what dellzeqq says: Tailwind but rain for first half; crosswind but dry for the second. I've found their predictions (up to three days) accurate.


but you weren't on the Emsworth ride...........

they're all a bit of a joke. The Met Office changed its mind on the Emsworth ride at least twice.


----------



## User10119 (26 Apr 2012)

Having had massive amounts of sleep, I am feeling surprisingly improved. Is it OK if I make a decision based on what sort of pace feels sensible on the commute tomorrow morning? To be fair, last year I did my first 100km audax, and got round comfortably in time, feeling rather worse than I do this evening. But I am acutely aware that I am very likely to be the slowest person on the list for this one - and there's a limit to how big a margin is reasonable!

I have also very much prioritised sleep over any thoughts of baking, so there's a distinct dearth of CrinklyCake for this one.

ETA
Half an hour, door to door, to site - about 6 annahalf pancake flat miles. I wasn't really pushing, it didn't feel like hard work apart from the bit where I hammered it because of the blind bends and the queue behind me.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Apr 2012)

weather forecast still holding - it's tipping it down in South London, mind.

Susie has her new frame. Looks good. Very 30s bathing costume, with stripes and all...


----------



## User10119 (27 Apr 2012)

Bit of mizzle and a glimmer of sunshine on the first bit of the route this morning. Massive puddles in places - some of which hide some nasty holes.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Apr 2012)

[QUOTE 1824704, member: 10119"]Bit of mizzle and a glimmer of sunshine on the first bit of the route this morning. Massive puddles in places - some of which hide some nasty holes.[/quote]
the road down to Goole? I'll make the point that people should ride toward the centre of the road


----------



## User10119 (27 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> the road down to Goole? I'll make the point that people should ride toward the centre of the road


I didn't go quite that far. Just the Elvington bit!


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Apr 2012)

it's the same thing - quite an unusual pattern of break-up. Stick six feet out from the edge and you'll be all right.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> weather forecast still holding - it's tipping it down in South London, mind.
> 
> Susie has her new frame. Looks good. *Very 30s bathing costume*, with stripes and all...


 
The original 'swim beau'. Have a good soak everyone - take care.


----------



## mmmmartin (27 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Susie has her new frame. Looks good


 I wasn't aware she needed to go on a diet. How's her new bike, by the way?


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Apr 2012)

User13710 said:


> Some of us were rather envious of Susie's old frame actually


including me...but a crack is a crack is a crack. It's gone to the great bikeshop in the sky. And anyway, the new one is a bit lighter.


----------



## monstadog (27 Apr 2012)

Suns shining in Yorkshire now and winds dropped a bit by the look of it too!


----------



## martint235 (27 Apr 2012)

I hope it's a great ride everybody!! I'll see the Humber Bridge some other time


----------



## Shaun (27 Apr 2012)

Have a safe ride everyone.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Apr 2012)

Admin said:


> Have a safe ride everyone.


it's Hull you want to be worried about, matey! Lock up your beer!


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (27 Apr 2012)

I'm just about to leave for my 7pm train and leaving more than enough time as I'm having a major anxiety attack at the thought of riding through town :itwillallbefine:

See you all later!


----------



## StuAff (27 Apr 2012)

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## martint235 (27 Apr 2012)

Have a safe and fun ride everyone. McWobble don't drink all the beer


----------



## CharlieB (27 Apr 2012)

Is anyone local planning to meet up pre-ride? It was The Windmill at the top of Blossom St last year.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (27 Apr 2012)

I'm currently in the pub at York station. It's not raining and there's no bike stands to be found. I've had to lock Josie to the railings so fingers crossed that she's ok.


----------



## Wobblers (27 Apr 2012)

martint235 said:


> Have a safe and fun ride everyone. McWobble don't drink all the beer


 
Ha! I like to enjoy my ale, unlike you with your fizzy pish lager habit.

Sadly, though, I've discovered that I've got things to do tomorrow, so I'm not on this one. One day I'll see Hull... (now there's an ambition for you)


----------



## User10119 (27 Apr 2012)

Platform 1, near the car rental place, there's loads of proper sheffield stands. Or really rubbish short stay not-fixed-to-the-floor toast rack by the ticket office.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (27 Apr 2012)

Thanks. I saw the literally unsecure stands in the station and decided that chancing the rail was the better option.


----------



## User10119 (28 Apr 2012)

On the train and heading back to York with the Very Lovely Valencia. Thank you one and all for a simply splendid ride. I struggled with elbow related issues in the last stretch and was woefully slow as a result. Particular thanks to TECs and waymarkers on the run into Hull, who must have been thinking of breakfast and rehydration with some urgency by that point! Great halfway stop, cracking good breakfast served up with extraordinary efficiency and a gold star to whoever booked the dry night weather-wise. No Elbows Were Broken in the Earning Of My Breakfast! Thank you dz, that was an absolute hoot.


----------



## clarion (28 Apr 2012)

I appreciate your efforts in that direction, Adrian.

We've just got home, having stopped off in that London to meet up with folks who'd been to the Big Ride, then popped in to my sister's at Brixton to see my parents. We're knackered, but not half so much as TGL, who did a fine job on his first FNR despite flagging rather at times. A big thank you to everyone who helped and supported him on the ride.

Finally, huuuge thanks to dellzeqq for a well-organised and smooth ride.


----------



## BigGee (28 Apr 2012)

Thanks to all for a great ride, which also gave me the chance to catch up with some old friends who live 10 miles outside Hull. I think I may well have done considerably more than that cycling back there this morning, as I managed to get a bit lost coming out of Hull I did get there in the end, with the carrot of a shower and a few hours kip as an incentive before heading back this afternoon.

Got back to London at about half six and then I got royally soaked cycling the 10 miles home, Anyway if you had offered me that at the begining of the weekend then I would have certainly accepted it. Ended up with 120 miles door to door, so pretty happy with that as well, my first 100 miler of the year.

And for those of you who saw me getting a lift to the minster, for the record, i had done 25 miles prior to that as an early warm up!

Great ride, looking forward to next week and being able to ride stright home after the ride. Hope to see you all there


----------



## Mice (28 Apr 2012)

The 2011 version of this ride was one of my favourites. Not just because I had never been to York or Hull, nor because the Stopsies was awesome, but because the stretch of road alongside an estuary near Goole is actually below sea level and you look up along an embankment to see the channel markers looking like traffic lights rather than nautical signage. Amazing! It is also a ride of Bridges, many of them - of which the piece de resistance of course is the Humber Bridge. Not exactly The Golden Gate but pretty darn spectacular all the same.

The 2012 ride didn't disappoint. I met LouiseL and User13710 at Victoria so that we could make our way through London's rush hour to Kings Cross, meeting MartinBrice, Dave and Paul on the way. LouiseL and MartinBrice were wearing their Chapeaux Des Audax and were set to return from Hull to London by, err, bicycle!

At York we headed to Pizza Express for supper before joining the others at York Minster. I happily admired a very new Specialized Ruby which weighs not much more than an A4 piece of paper! Lovely bicycle. At midnight, 28 or so of us made our way out of the City Centre - one of whom was the second youngest to do an FNRttC (to my knowledge) and was doing so on fixed. Seriously impressive. Chapeau to you!
Within what seemed like five minutes of cycling, we were in the countryside. Not something that's possible with London 'burbs which sometimes seem to go on forever. The sky was partly cloudy, the moon was visible from time to time and the company, route and Stopsies were spectacular. It was also pancake flat apart from three steep bits. There were several locals on the ride - Andrew Br (ok not that local!), Crinkly Lion and Kim who all shared various pieces of fascinating facts - the highlight of course being a Pylon-in-the-Field....! (Maybe to be known as Monty?)

The FNRttC chit chat cycling combination is just fantastic. A brilliant party on wheels. There was a Londonesque barrage of potholes on one particular stretch of road. Frequent shouts of "Car Down. Water. Hole. Bump" highlighting a cocktail of things to avoid leaving not much time to decide which one to avoid first! At some stage a deer leapt onto the road and ran off as fast as possible - a newbie FNRttC, clearly.

The Stopsies was brilliant. How does His DZship find these very special people who at 3am on a Saturday morning hang around a deliciously prepared assortment of rolls, cakes, sausage rolls, tea and coffee in the hope that at some stage during the following hour an extremely odd looking bunch of people will turn up, eat them out of house and home then disappear leaving nothing but clearing up to do! I hope they raised great monies.

The early morning birdsong was a very non-London experience. The dawn sky was pink, there were gaps in the cloud and the views towards the Humber Bridge were stunning. Both the ride and breakfast in Hull were unfortunately Admin free.... Also for different reasons there was no Martin235, Frank9755 or The Claude. Hopefully Southend?

On Friday morning I had been in Selfridges (London) and had found a small but diverse range of bicycles including Schindelhauer who use a carbon track (wrong word) system instead of a chain. They let me ride it round the shop. 24 hours later I am riding Vernon's bicycle that has the same system up and down the streets around the Cafe. It was incredible. It was so light on the feet it felt like air. I will be back in Selfridges somewhat sooner than I thought - for a little bit of research at least! If only I had asked more questions on the FNRttC about what it's like riding fixed/single speed.....

So a really great ride. Thank you for your great company. Thank you DZ and Susie - these FNRttCs are just the best. I took some pics. https://picasaweb.google.com/108733...authkey=Gv1sRgCNHmm_Og6N3bkAE&feat=directlink

M
.


----------



## User10119 (28 Apr 2012)

Kim isn't, technically, a local. A bit like McShroom - we just borrow them a lot! And Clarion/TGL are locals, at least spiritually... But we did manage to rally up a reasonable handful for the northern contingent. Phantasmagoriana, CrinkyUncle and myself are all actual Yorkies. The two Aidans (one of whom, incidentally, had ridden down from Durham then rode back as far as Scotch Corner clocking up a person best of 395km on the trike. But I think that might still be quite a short ride in his terms...) and the other Adam have also been spotted on the odd York-ish social ride occasionally. I'm sure there's others but for some reason I'm a little blurry and unclear right now.... curse those bad influences and their beer for breakfast!


----------



## StuAff (28 Apr 2012)

Sounds like I missed a good one, again..crossing the Humber Bridge at dawn on the Cleethorpes ride (2010) was amazing. Couldn't get the leave to do this (and visit my dear chums who live near York). Next year, perhaps.....


----------



## vernon (28 Apr 2012)

Mice said:


> On Friday morning I had been in Selfridges (London) and had found a small but diverse range of bicycles including Schindelhauer who use a carbon track (wrong word) system instead of a chain. They let me ride it round the shop. 24 hours later I am riding Vernon's bicycle that has the same system up and down the streets around the Cafe. It was incredible. It was so light on the feet it felt like air. I will be back in Selfridges somewhat sooner than I thought - for a little bit of research at least! If only I had asked more questions on the FNRttC about what it's like riding fixed/single speed.....


 
Mice, you were the highlight of the ride for me. It was a hoot to see the look of excitement and disbelief when I offered you a ride on the 'Woodruff' and the pleasure that was so evident in your expression when you got back from your jolly on it.

The transmission is a Gates belt drive system and can be used with Rohloff, Shimano Alfine and single speed bikes. I'll have to look up the Schindlehauer brand.

The ride itself was a more successful one for me than the 2011 in that I didn't have to get off and push on any of the climbs. The low gearing of the Woodrup contributed to the ease of climbing aided and abetted by me being three stones lighter than last year's ride. Crinkly Lion's cake was exceptional and it was good to be able to put face to names for User13710, Clarion, McShroom and Butterfly amongst others. I looked at the calender of rides having been told that the Southend ride was flat and sadly it clashes with a Stone Roses concert on the Friday and a school trip to London on the Saturday - a busy weekend.

For those who are curious about the most boring square kilometer of land which we cycled past, here it is:



​I suspect that the pylon is outside of the square kilometer and that the square has no physical structures/features on/in the ground.​​Next year I will be svelte and keen and able to participate in some of the London based rides.​


----------



## Andrew Br (29 Apr 2012)

It's been a fantastic weekend so far; a lovely ride to Hull, several beers at breakfast, a few more this afternoon then pizza followed by Tricky and Martina.
Oh, and more beer.
And it's not properly Sunday yet.

Only downer; my arse hurts.
I'll live.


.


----------



## User10571 (29 Apr 2012)

Mice said:


> ....... Schindelhauer ......


 
£11.5k for an ally framed bike?
http://www.thebicycleman.co.uk/product/Ludwig_XIV_CS_SHLWXIVCS


----------



## Aperitif (29 Apr 2012)

User10571 said:


> £11.5k for an ally framed bike?
> http://www.thebicycleman.co.uk/product/Ludwig_XIV_CS_SHLWXIVCS


 <--- yeh, one of those. The bicycle is a male. I reckon that the frame is completely packed with finest hash, so that one can access supplies, and 'contemplate' whilst cruising the badlands... 



> As a unique part handlebar and steam melt together to a unity, which is completely manufactured from carbon and was made in Italy. Furthermore, particular attention must be turned to the saddle-seat post-combination made in the Czech Republic. Fines perforated leather ennobles this innovative masterpiece of bicycle engineering as well as the grips. Moreover, it gives Ludwig XIV CS the racing aesthetics he truly deserves. He is equipped with a silent Gates Carbon Drive Centre Track Drive Belt made of carbon fibre that stands for the state of the art of innovative bicycle drives.


 sic


----------



## clarion (29 Apr 2012)

I hope that, if Mice goes for a belt driven bike, she chooses a Chimera. Then I can be envious of her and not just Vernon.


----------



## StuAff (29 Apr 2012)

£11.5k? Considering you could have multiple bikes to a higher spec than that (or one very, very, high spec bike and lots of change), absolutely mental......


----------



## User10571 (29 Apr 2012)

clarion said:


> I hope that, if Mice goes for a belt driven bike, she chooses a Chimera. Then I can be envious of her and not just Vernon.


 

Are you sure?


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Apr 2012)

the York to Hull ride is one of my favourites. It has the advantage of being a nice recce ride - not something you can say about all of them - and I'd recommend it to anybody looking for a daytime outing.

York scores highly on rail connections, but, over and above that, the Minster beats all the other start points, and the ride out of town is pleasant and very, very short. I think we're out of the streetlights in about three miles.

Hull's not too shabby either. We're very fortunate with Cafe Pasaz, and the ride in to town is really splendid. We went down one street that was looking beaten up by the recession, but we also went down broad avenues with good planting distinguished by white telephone boxes - a sort of nicer version of Epsom.


The towns along the way aren't as pretty as the villages on the York to Cleethorpes route, but they have character. Chief amongst these is Goole, cut up by railway tracks and water, all at the same level. Goole's docks aren't just along the waterfront like Felixstowe - they're in the town, just as they used to be in London. For the short time that it's in port a ship takes its place amongst the buildings.

Goole's bridges, and the one across the Trent at Keadby never disappoint. They've been _made_. No fancydan designer curves (sorry, Swansea), no stainless steel, no cappuccino wood, just big fruity rivets and lots of clanking. By and large the FNRttC takes over towns. When we go through Horsham or Horley, for that brief time the town is ours. That doesn't happen in Goole - it's too got too strong a character. We remain, in the best sense of the word, tourists.


In between we have an alluvial plain, kept more or less dry by drains. Every low tide the East Riding and Lincolnshire discharges water in to the estuary, and every high tide the gates on drains, flanked by huge sea walls keep the sea at bay. It's rich soil, and, rolling down those flat roads that follow drainage patterns set a century ago, you can almost hear things growing. The near absence of hedges on the Isle of Axholme makes the sea wall even more dramatic - on the one side a great berm with millions of gallons of water pressed up against it, and on the other, nothing, or nearly nothing, for as far as the eye can see, which is a considerable way.

In 2011 we had clear skies, and the Isle of Axholme was lit by a yellow moon. This year clouds hid the moon, but reflected the light from towns and villages in a manner more subtle than Joseph Wright of Derby, but no less affecting. I don't think I noticed Eggborough's cooling towers last year, but I certainly did on at three o'clock on Saturday morning, the power station's lights, beamed back by the cloud, did, investing in the great yoghourt pots a spectral yellow glow, impressive twenty miles distant.

Nothing becomes the Bay Horse as much as the surprise. It's in such a quiet part of the world (scarcely less quiet by day) that arriving is a little like arriving at a friend's house. That's how it feels when we go in. It's as if Lindsey has invited us round for tea. Which, of course, she has. I did shoosh people out, but I had the weather map at the back of my mind, and the thought that the sooner we crossed the Trent and started northward the better our chances were of keeping away from the rain that was, apparently, falling in stair rods to the southeast of Scunthorpe.

All in all, then, a night to remember fondly. The dry weather and flat roads are, as Miranda says, an aid to conversation. We chatted our way down to Howden, riding, for the most part two abreast. Once past Goole I stretched the ride out to stagger our arrival at the Bay Horse, and, just as last year, rode back a way to watch the lights coming toward me across the open fields. We resumed in style, although one of our number, tiring, opted for an escort to Scunthorpe railway station. The three hills, barely hills, were surmounted in fine style, the bridge crossed without difficulty (I'd struggled on the recce ride) and we drifted to a halt outside Hull's sweetest bistro bang on time. Breakfast despatched, Jehovah's Witnesses engaged, we set to drinking Peroni. I scarcely remember the train ride back, but I do know that when we arrived at Kings Cross it was raining, and, hooray, the restored weekend Thameslink service was there to take us back to dear old South London.

So (and this is where I get everything so very wrong) thankyou Dave, Martin, Susie, Andrew, Marcus, Martin, Alan, TJ, Adam, Adrian and all for service at the back, and especially to Adam for the reprise of his rescue mission. Thankyou Andrew, Charlie, Miranda, Adrian, Grahame, and many others for Wayfinding, and thankyou Susie for having the lightest bike. I'd been a bit down about the number of cancellations (and fearful that we would finally wear out our welcome at Cafe Pasaz), but, however small the ride, the quality was top-notch.

Whether we do it again next year I don't know. We had 34 this year, down from 42 last year and 53 the year before. If anybody fancies taking on the role of FNRttC Northeast Propagandist, then please let me know - I wrote to cycling clubs in and around the East Riding and Lincolnshire and didn't get so much as an acknowledgment, but perhaps there's another angle that one can try in the hope of breaking through. Mike E drummed up a big crowd for York to Cleethorpes, so it\'s got to be do-able.

And Vernon! That is a seriously cool bit of kit!


----------



## User10571 (29 Apr 2012)

Between Mice's photos and your RR I really ought to get myself up there at some point.


----------



## Butterfly (29 Apr 2012)

User10571 said:


> Between Mice's photos and your RR I really ought to get myself up there at some point.


You definitely should - it was brilliant!

Thanks Dellzeqq and all the other chaps. We had such a fab ride. The wettest we got was riding back to ours from the station after meeting some big riders and visiting some relatives. We arrived home, a bit soggy, at 7pm (TGL had opted out of further socialising and was already there).


----------



## StuAff (29 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Whether we do it again next year I don't know.


 
You should. Even for 30-odd, it would be worth it...


----------



## vernon (29 Apr 2012)

User10571 said:


> Are you sure?


 
Not _that_ Chimera.

_This_ Chimera.


----------



## clarion (29 Apr 2012)

Oh stop it, you bad man!

You _know_ I need one more than my bank manager will allow


----------



## monstadog (29 Apr 2012)

clarion said:


> Oh stop it, you bad man!
> 
> You _know_ I need one more than my bank manager will allow





Exactly my thoughts when I had a look at it too! Lovely bike!


----------



## StuartG (29 Apr 2012)

vernon said:


> The ride itself was a more successful one for me than the 2011 in that I didn't have to get off and push on any of the climbs.


So sad to have missed this one but I remember you from last year. Adrian and I had to admire your determination and perseverence. FNRttc is all about doing more than you can dream about and enjoying it.

Well at this rate Vernon next year you will have to fill your saddlebags with lead or it won't feel right


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Apr 2012)

and we had two Aidans. You wait all year....

I've got a bit of advice for FNRttCers. Pick your wayfinding spot. Riding back from Garthorpe, and watching the lights take turns for left and right for, perhaps, three or four minutes, while not strictly speaking a wayfinding gig (there's only the one road) was a great, great pleasure. Likewise the last spot before Faygate, advising people to turn left at the roundabout - one sees the lights coming through the trees at the brow of the hill, then a brief glimpse of them at the top of the hill, then follow the beams down the hill when they re-appear....it's just fabulous. I'd rate the right turn on to the Lower Rochester Road and the right turn at Padhams Green (a few miles before Stock) and the left turn at Buttsbury (Stock, again) pretty highly as well.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Apr 2012)

1827502 said:


> You missed out the turns at Tooting Broadway and In Reigate High St. Both of which offer great facilities for interacting with passers by.


Adrian likes a drop of showboating in front of the urban masses. Reigate High Street is often a surprise though. Posh tottery.
A bit of banter pre-ride, at the lights by 'Faze 2' on the Edgware Road is always a good start to the evening. Beats are beginning to pound and a chat with the doorman is always good. Music always feels good too. Sounds and smells of the active night do it for me - sod waymarking  .


----------



## alans (29 Apr 2012)

I really REALLY enjoyed that.
The evening started well with a pre-arranged meeting at York station with Chocolatebike going to plan.Brief "hello & goodbye,see you later at the Minster" salutations with other Hull-bound cyclists in the station environs & we had a short ride around to the Den.
The plan then went embarressingly pear-shaped when we both knocked on seperate doors 'cause I couldn't remember the Den's number & it appeared that since my last visit it had acquired a new door.
Wrong street I'll do better next time.
We got to the den & I recieved a kiss&akuddle from Kat & she also had LG's proxy k&K which I was happy to recieve.This alone would have made a wonderfull night
There was also food & coffee & amiable companionship:Joan,Clarion,TGL,Julian,Kim,Aiden providing a pleasant social ambiance to the prelims..
Our illuminated & flashing passage thru York en-route to the Minster attracted the usual confusion & comment: both complimentary & otherwise
The gathering at the Minster was greater than that for Sunday services at our local church.Following registration & a communal rendition of the hole-right-left-glass (not glarrs ) easy-stopping song we were off within moments of the last minute arrivals.
I enjoyed the peleton-like procession of our city exit onto the Elvington commute of CL who had been the victim of Our Leader's delegation to use her local knowledge to get us the point where The Streets Have No
Names
lights. apologies to U2So now it looked & felt like a night ride & I settled mind & body to the enjoyment of a comfortable pace with the mild excitement of having no clue of where we were & what was around us though the absence of any ups&downs was noticeable.
I remember feeling cold so decided to up the pace to warm up & bridge the gap between the group I was in & that of Our Leader some way distant ahead.It's at such times that the benefit of a truly flat route is apparent allowing me to catch up without exertions of lung busting proportions.Soon after I was joined by TGL who had clearly made the effort on his fixed bike.
The occassional regrouping occurred at significant junctions & eventually we arrived at a pub which was the only illuminated building in the village,suggesting that we were expected.The buffet consisting of bread baps,crisps& cakes of several varieties,tea,coffee & beer was very welcome.I noted the novelty of being admitted to a pub at 3a.m. instead of the more normal practice of being turfed out or locked in.
We left the pub in a long string of riders as opposed to a group & from this point my recollection of events becomes chronologically suspect.
Our Leader delegated me to a TEC role which I was happy to do which disguised my cafe-legs syndrome long enough to recover.The birds were audibly awake & soon the sky lightened.
A little hill near Flixborough was the first such topographical feature since York,then another with a left hand bend & another kick up.A bit of flat & downhill then a short sharp uphill to raise heartrate & lung expansion for only the second time.The crest revealing the first view of the Humber Bridge.A very welcome downhill to the south side of the estuary was followed by a seemingly long drag to the Bridge which in itself appeared to be all uphill to very nearly the north side.The recently noticed headwind was not a welcome feature.From the Bridge we passed downhill thru pleasant suburb to flat roads of increasing industrial & commercial surroundings.Each junction was effectively marshalled by a member of the group making passage to the cafe entirley void of any navigation concerns.
The cafe.....very organised,very slick.No waiting to speak of.Good food.Lashings of tea & coffee.Warm environment with pleasant & helpfull staff.I enjoyed sharing a table with CL & felt able to remain for the rest of the day.A bit more socialising & comparing of return journey strategies & I reluctantly felt it was an appropriate time to say goodbyes of varying intimacy.
The north bound ride back to York was, according to mcshrooms planned route approx 70km.A similar distance south would get me to Lincoln which was in a homeward bound direction which seemed more logical.I decided therefore to get to Lincoln & then consider my options.

With no chance of remembering the convoluted in-bound route to the Bridge I opted for the A63 dual carriageway west to the Bridge.Although it was only 5-ish miles I decided after less than a mile this was not a good place to be for a cyclist.Not entirely unexpected.As I approached the next exit slip with the intention of navigating by guess work & sight (that bit of engineering on the skyline would be a permenant visual aid) the inside lane beyond the slip road was coned off thus ensuring all traffic used the outside lane.I took this to be help from Above & despite the questionable ethics of riding in deserted roadworks decided to remain on the A63 while I had a lane all to myself.This was the case for almost 4 miles & there was no roadwork occuring at all.As I approached the exit slip signed for the Bridge a Highways Agency vehicle was reversing down "my" lane removing the cones.As I approached the driver moved slightly to the right maximising the space available for me to pass on his inside,came to a halt a gave me a thumbs up as if to say " I don't blame you mate".A cycle lane guided me to the Bridge which I crossed effortlessly due to the predominately downhill construction & a tailwind.Oh joy
It was at this point that I began to regret the lack of company but took solace in the expectation that my route was predominatly flat after the climb up from Barton & the tailwind would be beneficial.I was now physically tired so adopted a plodding strategy to maintain an average not less tha 20kph & adjusted my mindset to something akin to "audax mode".
I took a route of B roads to Elsham,Brigg,Redbourne,Kirton in Lindsey,Hemswell,Scampton (that short,sharp uphill after the Dambusters Inn was a suprise




)Burton,Lincoln.I stopped a couple of times to eat crisps,Eccles cakes,Snickers bar with the intention of having proper food in Lincoln.I added a Nunn tablet to my water at Hibaldstow.
I came across a useful audax hotel on the B1398 with it's junction signposted to Fillingham.A substantial stone built bus shelter with pitched & tiled roof,windows in two elevation,a wide wooden intrgral
bed
bench along one long side,a dedicted tarmac path from kerbside to the door which was absent thus meriting the loss of one star giving a rating ****.The view over the adjacent plain was lovely.
This could be fairly described as a flat road,maintaining it's elevation on the ridge line thus giving interestingly good views to my right.
The drop off the high ground into Lincoln seemed like natural justice.My appetite was all to cock, I couldn't face the prospect of proper food & I knew that snacks would'nt keep the bonk away all afternoon.Added to which I realised as I navigated thru' a small conurbation with busy roads that I was now more tired mentally than physically.It occurred to that since awakening on Wednesday morning I'd had only 4 hours sleep.A decision to regard this as journey's end seemed sensible.
I bought a train ticket to Derby with an idea that I might ride home from there but having trouble staying awake while I waited for my trian & being unable to absorb the info on the timetable board ( I had to ask a staff member to tell me where & what time my train transfer occurred) I concluded that it would be folly so I contacted The Cavalry & requested collection at Pride Park.

196km. 14hrs included food & faffage stops.
Not too shabby considering 4hrs sleep in 78hrs.
It's been a usefull indicator for determining short & long term riding ambitions.It's allowed me make judgements concerning what progress I have made recently & how best to continue.I think I may persevere with this cycling lark.

Many thaks to Mr.Legge for his MASSIVE input to make this possible & to all the folk whose company I enjoyed.


----------



## User10119 (29 Apr 2012)

alans said:


> I really REALLY enjoyed that.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 
And that, good people, sounds to me like the glimmerings of the return of a lost mojo to a chap who was talking about selling the fleet a few months back. These rides do a lot of good, don't they!


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (29 Apr 2012)

I had a really good night too, despite the streaming nose and problems with my seat and chain that kept playing up. Huge HUGE thanks to Simon and Susie for being lovely and understanding, all the cool kids at the back for keeping me company, Martin for his constant nagging, McShroom (I think) for his advice and Rebecca and Adam for the company on the way home.


----------



## User10119 (29 Apr 2012)

It was lovely to meet you ABV - and indeed to put some other names to CC faces. From an entirely selfish point of view, I rather liked the fact that we weren't very numerous by the standards of a FNRttC these days as I actually find big groups of new people a little anxiety-inducing and can find it a bit intimidating (stop laughing at the back there). Plus I got to ride stretches of the route and natter a bit with quite a lot of those present, jolly sociable.

Clearly the weather gods were smiling on us. It had tanked it down until Friday morning, then drizzled until Friday lunchtime when the sun actually came out. The showers started again on Saturday afternoon and we are back to it persisting it down now. That ride would have been a somewhat different proposition last night!


----------



## alans (29 Apr 2012)

[QUOTE 1827828, member: 10119"]It was lovely to meet you ABV - [/quote]

I thought so too.
Remember,don't leave that hat lying about


----------



## alans (29 Apr 2012)

Mice said:


> The 2011 version of this ride was one of my favourites. the stretch of road alongside an estuary near Goole is actually below sea level and you look up along an embankment to see the channel markers looking like traffic lights rather than nautical signage. Amazing!
> .


 
It is!
& very novel
I was more than a little suprised when we got to this juncture to realize that I'd been here before.On an audax* from Alfreton last year.Hereabouts (can't remeber exactly where now) was the halfway turnaround point of a 200km route.
The outbound 100km was my fastest ride ever.3hrs 20mins including breakfast stop.
The return took 7.5 hours.
A perfect illustration of the fickle charms of a mistress known as tailwind-headwind.

*Straight On At Rosies


----------



## DaveJ (29 Apr 2012)

Some more pictures here.

Another great ride, good to meet old friends, put faces to names, and meet some new people. The scenery is wonderful, York is beautiful, especially at night with the walls and minster all lit up. Its strange to see such big ships so far from the sea in Goole, and riding alongside the earthworks is somewhat strange. Not sure what I'd feel like living right there though. The bridge is spectacular. When you first see it from the ridge, you don't get a sense of how far away it is, as you approach it keeps getting bigger and bigger.

Dave


----------



## Wobblers (29 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> and we had two Aidans. You wait all year....
> 
> I've got a bit of advice for FNRttCers. Pick your wayfinding spot. Riding back from Garthorpe, and watching the lights take turns for left and right for, perhaps, three or four minutes, while not strictly speaking a wayfinding gig (there's only the one road) was a great, great pleasure. Likewise the last spot before Faygate, advising people to turn left at the roundabout - one sees the lights coming through the trees at the brow of the hill, then a brief glimpse of them at the top of the hill, then follow the beams down the hill when they re-appear....it's just fabulous. I'd rate the right turn on to the Lower Rochester Road and the right turn at Padhams Green (a few miles before Stock) *and the left turn at Buttsbury (Stock, again) pretty highly as well*.


 
I remember doing that junction last December. The moonlight on the road, the twinkling lights coming down the road, seeing people waft silently past enclosed in their own little bubble of light set against the vast night... that, Simon, is why I waymark.


----------



## GM (29 Apr 2012)

Thanks Simon and team, another great ride. I'd like to do that one again day or night. I think the Archbishop must have had a little word with him above about the weather, we were very lucky. Thanks to TMN, Dave and Paul for the company on the train home.


----------



## BigGee (29 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Whether we do it again next year I don't know. We had 34 this year, down from 42 last year and 53 the year before. If anybody fancies taking on the role of FNRttC Northeast Propagandist, then please let me know - I wrote to cycling clubs in and around the East Riding and Lincolnshire and didn't get so much as an acknowledgment, but perhaps there's another angle that one can try in the hope of breaking through. Mike E drummed up a big crowd for York to Cleethorpes, so it\'s got to be do-able.


 
This is a great ride, the start point, the quick exit from town and the very interesting landscape from our usual southern rides make this a very different ride.

I guess there will never be the same numbers as the classic Brighton and Southend rides, but smaller numbers do not diminish it and probably just add to its feel. I would hate to think that it would become un viable on that basis.

It was my first time on this ride and I'll certainly be back. I'd highly recommend it to any southeners who have not done it yet. Don't be put off by the journey, it took me just about as long to get back from Bognor last time and the ticket cost less!

Aparently it does not rain up north either!

Give it a spin, you won't regret it


----------



## Andrew Br (29 Apr 2012)

There might be words tomorrow but, in the meantime, here are pictures of varying quality:-




12-04-28 FNRttC Sleepy and by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-04-27 FNRttC Slowcoach and by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-04-27 FNRttC Kim by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-04-27 FNRttC (2) by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-04-27 FNRttC 3 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-04-27 FNRttC 4 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-04-27 FNRttC Louise and Mice by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr





12-04-27 FNRttC User13710 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr

User13710 adjusting her buff




12-04-27 FNRttC blurry Suzy by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr





12-04-27 FNRttC Aidan and Julian by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr

Aidan and Julian




12-04-27 FNRttC mmmmMartin by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-04-27 FNRttC by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-04-27 FNRttC McShroom by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-04-27 FNRttC Crinkly Lion and Vernon by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr





12-04-27 FNRttC TGL, Rebecca and Adam by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr

TGL, Rebecca and Adam




12-04-27 FNRttC Butterfly by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-04-27 FNRttC 6 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




12-04-27 FNRttC Simon, Adrian and Vernon by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr

Vernon, Adrian, Simon




12-04-27 FNRttC Beer is that way. And Clarion by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr

If you recognise yourselves and would like to be identified, please let me know
(And my apologies for not knowing more of your names or recognising you.)


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Apr 2012)

thegreenman said:


> Thanks Simon and team, another great ride. I'd like to do that one again day or night. I think the Archbishop must have had a little word with him above about the weather, we were very lucky. Thanks to TMN, Dave and Paul for the company on the train home.


It struck me that we are very fortunate to be able to start a ride from the front steps of York Minster. I leant my bike against the wall, thinking that in some countries you'd be kept away by a great big fence. I also thought.....why Hyde Park Corner? Why not....






or even this


----------



## StuAff (29 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> It struck me that we are very fortunate to be able to start a ride from the front steps of York Minster. I leant my bike against the wall, thinking that in some countries you'd be kept away by a great big fence. I also thought.....why Hyde Park Corner? Why not....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those could work.....


----------



## Andrew Br (29 Apr 2012)

1828651 said:


> Now was it really a dead hare in the middle of the road?


 
Yes, IMO.


.


----------



## thom (29 Apr 2012)

1828651 said:


> Now was it really a dead hare in the middle of the road?


Did you bunny hop it ?


----------



## User10119 (29 Apr 2012)

No, but I did shout a "Roadkill" warning


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Apr 2012)

it was a dead hare, which was tragic.

Susie had never ever seen a hare (I've only seen two), and here it was - her first. Corpsed. Very sad


----------



## srw (30 Apr 2012)

I once had a conversation with a former TV naturalist about this. As long as the farmers haven't been out and about with their shotguns (and I suspect the increased incidence of dead badgers on the roads is a result of government-induced TB frenzy), the amount of roadkill is a very good guide to the robustness of a population. The more dead animals you see, the more animals there are around to be killed.

Hares are naturally pretty shy, so you're much more likely to see a dead one than a live one.

Incidentally, just like on this ride we disturbed a couple of deer (fallow I think) on the run in to Emsworth. I'd put money on there being no deer on the way into Southend.


----------



## User10119 (30 Apr 2012)

I once got to play silly commuter racing with a hare along a lane near Huggate when I was riding home from my mum's in Pocklington, the long way going up onto the Wolds. We kept pace for probably 20 or 30 yards, although you couldn't get much of a tow off him, and then the utter cad cheated and went off-road.


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Apr 2012)

rode hull to london. was v tough. gales. torrents. hours of struggle. did it. more later.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Apr 2012)

User13710 said:


> Crikey, well done Martin!! And Louise?


last seen heading for Nice....


----------



## martint235 (30 Apr 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> rode hull to london. was v tough. gales. torrents. hours of struggle. did it. more later.


Well done Martin. And in that weather too!!!


----------



## Wobblers (30 Apr 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> rode hull to london. was v tough. gales. torrents. hours of struggle. did it. more later.


 
That was a very good effort, the weather yesterday was horrendous.


----------



## ladyjulian (30 Apr 2012)

Fantastic ride in good company. It was great meeting forummers I'd not met before, and catching up with all the fab people I've not seen for a year due to working at the nut mines. 

Extra special huge thanks to User10119 for opening the Den and supplying tea to the power of infinity, macaroni cheese, showing me easy cheese sauce recipe (never again shall I bugger about with roux) and the opportunity for swift kippage before the ride. 

It was totally flat until the last bit whereupon three hills made themselves known. Kudos to TGL for getting up them all at the end of a long ride on fixed. I loved the ride over the Humber Bridge, although there was a slight breeze I have to say. 

The ride ended with a huge piggy-based fry-up and beer. This is basically the best possible way to end a night ride. 

I got home eventually (train, train and then train because it was pissing down and ICBA to ride back from Kings X) and entertained myself by showing Charlotte the interesting noises my knees make, before collapsing with curry and a fillum. Looking forward to next week's jaunt to Southend.


----------



## CharlieB (30 Apr 2012)

It would be a great shame if this ride ceased to exist for want of numbers. It's a throughly enjoyable trip, with some interesting features, all of which have been noted hitherto in this thread. That long shopping street through Hessle was a little bit sad and depressing-looking.
Mind you, there were some  when trying to describe the ride to some colleagues at the radio station last night when I said we were riding beside some huge dykes. 

re: Roadkill - I too thought it was a deer, from the size of it.

I hardly recognised Vernon at first, with(out) the weight he'd lost. Well done, and to MmmMartin, too for that effort.
I was full of good intent to ride back to Doncaster, but I was too tired, and with the effects of yellow beer, and Rebecca talking me out of it, I passed on that option in the end.

Thank you all.


----------



## velovoice (30 Apr 2012)

Sorry for delay in posting - everything's been said already I think but I would like to add my support for this particular ride. I thoroughly enjoyed it and would definitely do it again next year.

As for a proper ride report... I know how much DZ likes to see these but unfortunately, after years of writing gig reviews (and resisting the pressure to resume doing them), I'm a bit burnt out on that kind of writing. But I very much want to thank DZ for a superb night out as always. This is a ride that tells a story - and it's a very different one from those told by the southern rides - which makes it all the more interesting and enjoyable.

I was very pleased to find that I never once struggled with my fitness or fatigue or bike problems. I was warm enough, dry enough, fit enough! Everything went beautifully and I enjoyed every minute. The only niggle was my still-complaining Achilles tendon. However, I've been under instructions from my physiotherapist for several weeks now to find a way to (and I quote) "fatigue the hell out of it" (i.e. push the calf muscle past its ability to spasm/tighten up). This ride marked the first time I've managed to achieve that!    I could barely climb the stairs at Cafe Pasaz at the end of it all and my leg did give me a lot of backtalk yesterday but today seems to be better. I see my physio again tonight. Fingers crossed I'll be commuting the rest of the week and will find the Southend ride a stroll in the park. So to speak.

My total "mileage" came to 120km - first 100+km ride since injuring the Achilles in January.


----------



## velovoice (30 Apr 2012)

CharlieB said:


> I was full of good intent to ride back to Doncaster, but ... Rebecca talking me out of it...


Did I?!  Sorry!! (I have no recollection of this... and yellow beer may have been involved.)


----------



## CharlieB (30 Apr 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Did I?!  Sorry!! (I have no recollection of this... and yellow beer may have been involved.)


 Well, sort of… …I probably didn't need much dissuasion by that stage.


----------



## Mice (30 Apr 2012)

vernon said:


> Mice, you were the highlight of the ride for me. It was a hoot to see the look of excitement and disbelief when I offered you a ride on the 'Woodruff' and the pleasure that was so evident in your expression when you got back from your jolly on it.
> 
> The transmission is a Gates belt drive system and can be used with Rohloff, Shimano Alfine and single speed bikes. I'll have to look up the Schindlehauer brand.
> 
> The ride itself was a more successful one for me than the 2011 in that I didn't have to get off and push on any of the climbs. The low gearing of the Woodrup contributed to the ease of climbing aided and abetted by me being three stones lighter than last year's ride. Next year I will be svelte and keen and able to participate in some of the London based rides.​


 
The grin on my face is still there! In fact, I worried it might fade so I have just been back to Selfridges for another testride of the Schindelhauer (although not the unique one off edition  User10571 was referring to) 11.5k is the sort of speed I aim for not the amount of money I have to spend on, well, anything. It wasnt anything like as fabulous as your  Windrup  Vernon (see how I have progressed and no longer call it Windruff!) but it was pretty awesome and that Gates belt drive system is fantastic. I have always hoped to have a single speed/fixed so gave that a go. Really lovely - was so funny to see my legs moving at the same consistent pace! And I managed up a little hill (I use that word loosely). However, budget and storage space are extremely limited and I like my bicycles to be usable on most rides not just for pootling on the flat so have moved to the version where its "single speed because you dont change gear"...!! Am looking at an 8-speed. The only thing you have to do with a Gates belt drive system is clean it. Must have been designed by Ianrauk...!  And the name of the concession in Selfridges is Bike Republic. (Do I hear you groan oh no, not Bike Republic?!)  I liked them because they had a good mix of bicycles and some unusual and interesting accessories including luggage made from inner tubes. But that's just me so please try and stay polite if I have just named your least favourite bicycle peeps!!

Anyway, back to York - Hull 2012. I just loved it and reading what others are saying I am not the only one. So please DZ do keep York Hull in your repartie for 2013 FNRttC List if you can. How can we find you some locals for recces and increasing numbers I wonder..... Any suggestions lovely Crinkly Lion? And where's that fabulous Admin Chap when you need him...!! (Too busy by half, I suspect. ).

In the meantime MrVernonSir I look forward to seeing you on a ride again very soon - London based or other.

Mice


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2012)

'Schindelhauer' - the new, humane way to catch mice. Please do not ride fixed. Single speed - ok, but don't go for a tarmac cuddler - yet.


----------



## User10119 (30 Apr 2012)

Mice said:


> Anyway, back to York - Hull 2012. I just loved it and reading what others are saying I am not the only one. So please DZ do keep York Hull in your repartie for 2013 FNRttC List if you can. How can we find you some locals for recces and increasing numbers I wonder..... Any suggestions lovely Crinkly Lion?


 
I was s'posed to try and rally up some numbers for last years ride, but had an unfortunate case of Real Life getting in the way in the form of excessive work stress, house being burgled and a relationship breakdown so did a completely rubbish job of it. Plus I don't actually know that many York-ish cyclists! Because I'm not a club rider, and don't ride with any 'official' local groups or anything... I'm just a utility cyclist on a sturdy hybrid who has been led sadly astray by the Strange People off The Interwebs.

ETA - Although the 3am-ses and breakfast on the Hull ride were truly excellent, I do still have a definite soft spot for Cleethorpes y'know. And I'm sure there's potential for a Really Nice Ride more-or-less along sustrans route 66 to Beverley-ish, across the bridge and down to the sea, the cafe on the seafront, the donkeys, that Pub with those locals... It might not be _entirely_ flat though, what with straying into the Wolds and all. But worth it.


----------



## Mice (30 Apr 2012)

Aperitif said:


> 'Schindelhauer' - the new, *humane way to catch mice*. Please do not ride fixed. Single speed - ok, but don't go for a tarmac cuddler - yet.


 
Absolutely brilliant!! Yet another mouthful of tea all over my keyboard. And dont worry - I have no intention of riding fixed. Having seen how tricky it can be and indeed damaging to seriously competent cyclists on here I am heading for the Schindelhauer 8 speed. But definitely with the Gates belt drive. (And its all Mr Vernons fault!)

M


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2012)

Odd that a Gates is the 'apple of one's eye'. I would also be suspicious of a bicycle with a name that consumes nearly half the alphabet.


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Apr 2012)

louise was superb company, the only trouble i had was keeping up with her. she has the three hardest rides in the country coming up. Brevet Cymru 400k, Bryan Chapman 600k chepstow across mid wales to menai and back, and mille alba 1000k of scotland. i suspect hull london will eclipse them all for difficulty.


----------



## Mice (30 Apr 2012)

[QUOTE 1829737, member: 10119"]I was s'posed to try and rally up some numbers for last years ride, but had an unfortunate case of Real Life getting in the way in the form of excessive work stress, house being burgled and a relationship breakdown so did a completely rubbish job of it. Plus I don't actually know that many York-ish cyclists! Because I'm not a club rider, and don't ride with any 'official' local groups or anything... I'm just a utility cyclist on a sturdy hybrid who *has been led sadly astray by the Strange People off The Interwebs.* [/quote]

Cant imagine how that could happen...!!! I see what we need to do then - we need to clone you! Simples!!

Mice


----------



## Mice (30 Apr 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Odd that a Gates is the 'apple of one's eye'. I would also be suspicious of a bicycle with a name that consumes nearly half the alphabet.


 
Yebbut the bicycle is gorgeous! Cant spell it, just want to ride it!

Mice


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Apr 2012)

I only decided to do this ride a couple of weeks ago, following legal advice, so as I wasn't able to get a bike reservation, I had a cunning plan, and decided to emulate Stu in bringing a rucksack although mine had a bike bag inside, in case there was a jobsworth on the train...........which there was.

After rapidly loading our bikes on the train, as 2 other cyclists then turned up with bikes one of whom is a regular, being a musician with a French horn or something similar in 1 pannier and a bottle of red wine in the other, who I remembered from the Cleethorpes ride in 2010), the jobsworth then started requesting bike reservations as we walked out of the guards van. Rebecca, being the honest person that she is, volunteered that she didn't have a reservation, so he insisted that her bike was off loaded as they could only take 5 (despite having space for far more). He didn't however ask to see a reservation from me, as he clearly thought he'd got his victim! The bike bag was then quickly deployed and Rebecca's bike was partially dismantled and shoved in the bag, and surprisingly, Mr Jobsworth then said it could go in the guards van (presumably on the basis that it was now luggage and not a bike). 

Arriving at York Minster, a steadily increasing number of cyclists then started turning up, including Crinkly Lion distributing cake in the manner of a certain bearded messiah distributing fish. Manna from heaven.







York's much easier to cycle through at night (fewer cars & bikes getting in the way) and we were rapidly out into the countryside heading past Elvington. The roads were almost down to Bucks standards unfortunately, so as mentioned above, there was lots of calling out of hazards. I know from cycling around here previously, that there are a number of power stations dotted around, and their sodium lights lit up the towers and the columns of water vapour gushing up and then blown sideways by the wind. In the distance, the orange glow looked like the evil forges of Mordor............

One down side of the terrain past Goole, is that there aren't many trees, so the half way stop (with its toilets) was a welcome beacon. Heading off again, it was a bit colder initially, but the sky was soon starting to lighten.






Heading down the B1392 parallel to the River Trent, towards Keadby and Gunness with the massive embankment on our left hand side, it was slightly interesting seeing how much water was leaking across the road, and thoughts of the broken levees in New Orleans from 2005 danced around my head for a while. Unfortunately I'd missed the empty kilometre mentioned above, but until this point, I hadn't really looked at my GPS, other than to occasionally look at the map and think "we're in the middle of nowhere, and there's nothing around", but then it came in handy as I got to do something useful by escorting Pamela to Scunthorpe station, and then do a high speed zoom along the A1077, where I caught up with the tail end in South Ferriby. For the 5 miles prior to then, the Humber Bridge was slowly growing bigger and the sheer size is obvious when you realise how slowly the vehicles seemed to be going across it, when in fact they were going fast but were very small.

I've only gone across the bridge once before, on the 2010 Cleethorpes ride when we went in the other direction, and I remembered the long downhill at the end. Going the other way of course it meant a long uphill........






I'd also forgotten that after the half way point, the other end is flat, so there was no balancing downhill unfortunately!

The roads into Hull mainly consisted of wide avenues, often with half a carriage way marked out for bikes. However Hull itself certainly doesn't seem to have many cyclists unfortunately. The tail end of the ride arrived at Cafe Pasaz at 7.45 am and after a quickly demolished breakfast, further sustenance was rapidly obtained.











As always, thanks to Simon for the planning and excellent stops, and everyone else involved.

Having had a break from night rides for almost a year, what was nice to see, was how people have become better cyclists, able to handle distances better/go faster/climb better/(even drink more), thanks to things like the FNRttC.

The rest of my photos are shown here.


----------



## vernon (30 Apr 2012)

Mice said:


> In the meantime MrVernonSir I look forward to seeing you on a ride again very soon - London based or other.
> 
> Mice


 
It could be sooner than planned. At tonight's visit to Slimming World I found that I am a further three pounds lighter and it could mean being at a fighting weight for September's Brighton ride though I expect that Ditchling will be my nemesis.


----------



## vernon (30 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it was a dead hare, which was tragic.
> 
> Susie had never ever seen a hare (I've only seen two), and here it was - her first. Corpsed. Very sad


 
They are quite common in the area. I'm sure that the landscape offers a very good habitat for them. The first ones that I saw at Church Fenton airfield were massive and at first I thought that they were some sort of mutant dogs running across in infield until my fellow aeromodellers told me what I was watching.


----------



## Mice (30 Apr 2012)

vernon said:


> It could be sooner than planned. At tonight's visit to Slimming World I found that I am a further three pounds lighter and it could mean being at a fighting weight for September's Brighton ride though I expect that Ditchling will be my nemesis.


 
Fabulozzi!! And that Ditchling thing is a bore. It's definitely an attitude thing though because as soon as I say I cant do it, I stop pedalling. D'Oh! My new technique is to look at my feet or my hands and not in front so that I keep moving until I hear the lovely FNRttC peeps cheering at the top. In addition, Hiz DZship said last time "there is no shame in walking" so it would be a real shame not to do the ride (which is a fab one) just because of one hilly thing. 

Mice


----------



## vernon (30 Apr 2012)

Mice said:


> Fabulozzi!! And that Ditchling thing is a bore. It's definitely an attitude thing though because as soon as I say I cant do it, I stop pedalling. D'Oh! My new technique is to look at my feet or my hands and not in front so that I keep moving until I hear the lovely FNRttC peeps cheering at the top. In addition, Hiz DZship said last time "there is no shame in walking" so it would be a real shame not to do the ride (which is a fab one) just because of one hilly thing.
> 
> Mice


 
I have 11 x 100km Audaxes booked in and an 800km cycle tour along the Danube from Passau to Budapest before the Brighton run so there's a fighting chance that I'll consider myself fit enough for the ride.


----------



## Mice (30 Apr 2012)

vernon said:


> I have 11 x 100km Audaxes booked in and an 800km cycle tour along the Danube from Passau to Budapest before the Brighton run so there's a fighting chance that I'll consider myself fit enough for the ride.


 
Good grief! Am feeling quite giddy. Me thinks you wont actually notice Ditchling as anything other than a sleeping policeman. Look out for me as you whizz by. Never mind Windruff, it's clearly Windrush! Brill!

Mice

PS Am still grinning btw


----------



## SlowCoach (30 Apr 2012)

Thanks everybody. That was a great ride. I'm just sorry that I had to leave so soon after breakfast but I was supposed to be back into work later that morning (Cross Country Trains had other ideas about that part of the plan, however; I was somewhat later than anticipated, but at least I can now claim for a fare refund...).

It's only my second FNRttC run - the first was this same ride last year. As a northerner, I've always considered London a little far away for an evening overnight pootle. I was ruminating on the way home, however, that I consider heading down to York as a local run when in fact it's 1/3 the way to the capital for me (in terms of time, at least). I'm now determined to make the extra 2/3 of the way to at least one of the Brighton runs later this year.

I hope to see many of you again soon.


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Apr 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> i suspect hull london will eclipse them all for difficulty.


Having thought about that statement, I can imagine Els, Frank, Rimas, etc, rolling on the floor laughing, so some explanation is necessary. 
The least part of our problems was the weather. It was torrential rain and howling gales and there was a yellow warning from the met office for heavy rain and flooding but this is all in an audaxer's day. We had clothing to deal with the outside world. By and large we were soaked and cold for about 22 hours.
The three punctures slowed us for about 13 minutes each and that is also all part of the game. We had five fresh innertubes between us and just bunged a new one in, all v quick. We could never have used glue and patches as the glue doesn't work in the wet. 
One problem we expected and couldn't solve was a supply of water. We started from Hull at 11pm with two bottles each but that doesn't last long so we were dehydrated until we found a newsagents just opening at 4.30am I think. As we passed through villages we were searching for outside taps and at about 3am scouted round a cemetery searching for the tap they often have to water the flowers on the graves, but no luck. On a properly organised audax ride there are places to get water. The lack of good fresh public drinking water is a real problem for long distance walkers and cyclists. During the day you can sneak into pub toilets and refill but in the night everything is shut. 
As for food, I had made 12 cheese rolls, which lasted us to 7pm at Stansted airport. They were all dry and virtually inedible but kept us going. We called them the Surprise Rolls, because the surprise is that they were all the same.
The big problem we faced was the navigation. Remember this was an audax ride and we were following the route prescribed for the London-Edinburgh-London event in July next year. We had entered this as a DIY ride and been given a routesheet and a GPX track. We planned to email in the track taken by the GPS units we had, which would prove were we had ridden. The trouble was that the GPX track and the routesheet were very often several miles apart. At Stansted, which our instructions were to visit, the GPX track was 10 miles away to the east. In Spalding we lost an hour trying to decypher an instruction that took us up a busy one-way main road against the flow. I later learnt that the LEL routesheet for 2009 was terrible and suspect we had been given that one in the hope that our feedback would improve it. At one point the instructions took us along a lovely riverside cycle path while the GPX track followed a main road five miles away. We lost ages trying to puzzle out what to do. Combined with the lack of sleep on Friday night, lack of decent food, dehydration and the atrocious weather, this inability to work out where to go was a real time waster. The instructions were adamant that we had to visit some controls but sometimes the GPX track didn't. 
At 8.45 south of Stansted Louise said what I was thinking. A quick look on the GPS for the nearest railway station and a call to National Rail Enquiries and we were dashing the 7k to a 9.21 train. It was three minutes late. As it arrived, so did we. It was over, a largely fruitless exercise because the time lost on interpreting the routesheet meant we took too long. We were supposed to do it in 21 hours and took 22 so we are "out of time".. If it is not a "valid" ride then it won't count as my long ride this month and there's no more time left to get one in, so I can't get a Randonneur Round The Year badge. And if I want to go for a Super Randonneur (200, 300, 400 and 600 k rides) I'll have to do another 300k sometime later in the year.
Sometime in the future I'll have to send in forms etc and see the ride was "valid". 
Cycle computer says 305k. My GPS says 297.5k but it turned itself off because the batteries failed at some point. 
So to sum up: no sleep on Friday night, 6 hours on Saturday afternoon and 22 hours in appalling weather trying to navigate with confusing navigation, exhaustion, hunger, dehydration, gales, torrents. Would I do it again? You bet. It was simply bloody awesome and I wouldn't have missed it for the world.


----------



## StuAff (30 Apr 2012)

Heroic effort, Martin and Louise. I've ridden nearly as far as that (173 is my longest to date). I've ridden in conditions as bad as that....the two together, though....if you don't get the RRTY badge it'll be unfair but takes nothing away from that achievement.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 May 2012)

SlowCoach said:


> I'm now determined to make the extra 2/3 of the way to at least one of the Brighton runs later this year.


You'd be very welcome, but if you're going to come all this way for a night ride I'd steer you toward Whitstable rather than Brighton. I love all four of our 'standard' rides, but, while Brighton and Southend are long on association, Whitstable is the best _bicycle ride_.


----------



## Mice (1 May 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Having thought about that statement, I can imagine Els, Frank, Rimas, etc, rolling on the floor laughing, so some explanation is necessary.
> 
> So to sum up: no sleep on Friday night, 6 hours on Saturday afternoon and 22 hours in appalling weather trying to navigate with confusing navigation, exhaustion, hunger, dehydration, gales, torrents. Would I do it again? You bet. It was simply bloody awesome and I wouldn't have missed it for the world.


 
Gawdon Bennett mmmmartin and LouiseL. I was ready for a brand new day before I read the whole of your post and now I just want to go back to bed as I am exhausted. That's an awesome trip. You are both clearly nuts tough! Ruddy brilliant marks for perseverance. I'd have called for room service after the second water bottle ran out. I have read Barring Mechanicals twice a la Arallsopp http://www.amazon.co.uk/Barring-Mechanicals-Edinburgh-recumbent-bicycle/dp/1445255103 and followed last years PBP (ahem, from my keyboard) and there is no way I would even consider doing that kind of trip. Serious chapeauses to you both. 

And to think LouiseL let me lead her through London from Victoria to Kings X on Friday 

Your determination is remarkable and I think it is true to say that being on a bicycle is the very best place to be. 

Mice


----------



## alans (1 May 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> In Spalding we lost an hour trying to decypher an instruction that took us up a busy one-way main road against the flow.


 
That's interesting........I had exactly the same experience in the same town,following a ride leader who was following the route displayed by a Satnav.
Fortunately we had the road to ourselves( because it was 2 a.m. on a night ride from Derby to Skegness) so we adopted the "keep calm,carry on" technique.

One wonders if there is a mapping error ?


Wrt to your Hull/London  ...RESPECT


----------



## mmmmartin (3 May 2012)

I think the roads were changed a few years ago and the satnavs have not yet been updated, and my ride and yours were planned without actually riding the route on a bike. Which only, incidentally, goes to show how much effort Dellzeqq puts in to planning and pre-riding the routes. 
As an aside, it seems on closer inspection that we did ride the necesary distance of 300k inside the alloted time so it seems the ride will be validated, although I await the verdict of others.


----------



## Andrew Br (4 May 2012)

Andrew Br said:


> There might be words tomorrow


 
Only a few days out..................






I think that this was the FNRttC that I enjoyed the most.
After a crappy couple of weeks (when I hadn't ridden the bike at all) it was great to be involved in something with the spirit of FNRttC.

My evening got off to a good start with a visit to Crinkly Lion's Den of Plenty for macaroni cheese and coffee.
I also got to meet or catch up again with quite a selection of yACFers and if I'd had a pound for every time someone said to me "We've met before haven't we ?", I'd have made £4.

I was TECing for the 1st half of the ride, part of a select but not so small group hand-picked by Simon. Well I prefer to think that it was select.
I'd like to thank everyone for maintaining their bikes so well that there were no punctures or mechanicals before the half-way stop.
The only downside was that cruising along on the flat roads made my arse a little sore.

Like last year, the half-way stop came at just the right time and the food on offer was exactly what I wanted. It was also great to hear that the pub was still going and was attracting more visitors; a Harley club was camping there on the Saturday night.
It was a short stop



and afterwards I did a bit of way-marking. Which was nice. Catching up the group again give me a chance to stretch my legs and to take the pressure off, IYKWIM.

It started to rain slightly at one re-grouping stop but strangely, it only seemed to be coming down on me. Julian did comment that I seemed to have my own private rain cloud...........
Strange what the night can do; I knew it was a Class 66 locomotive* pulling the train coming towards us before it came into sight. I realised then that I should get some new hobbies.
Passing over the Humber Bridge on the eastern side seemed more satisfying than last year's western approach and then, suddenly, we were eating breakfast. Almost as quickly, we were washing it down with beer.
And then, sadly, it was time to go.

As ever, a big thanks to Simon for organising something that's so extraordinary, to Kat for the welcome and the refreshments, Jogler for guiding me there (eventually



) and to everyone else for making it a lovely night out.

See you in Morecambe ?

*OK, could have been a Class 67 but unlikely in that area.

ETA: And much respect to Martin and Louise on their efforts riding back to London.


----------



## Mice (4 May 2012)

1834740 said:


> * Paging Mice*. Does that put that one into some sort of perspective?


 
Paging Mice? Are you sure you are not wishing to use a tannoy system a la concourse? Andrew Br's (Br - I get the picture now!) comment above only confirms my fears - I was cycling with trainspotters*. (And for those that weren't there, just by that railwaybridge at whatsitoclock nearish to Goole, there was a really, really detailed conversation about carriage numbers or somesuch train related stuff with a really, really scary tone of excitement). So in answer to your question Mr Adrian - the only perspective is the fact that Andrew Br must have been the person to whom you were speaking!! 

Mice 

*Trainspotters - not to be confused with Ewan McGregors Trainspotting


----------



## Mice (4 May 2012)

1834858 said:


> I chose not to choose life, I chose riding fixed instead.


 
I think Bicyclespotting (without the awful violence and grimness) would be an excellent film. Where is Ewan McGregor when you need him?! 

M


----------



## Andrew Br (4 May 2012)

Mice said:


> ................ (And for those that weren't there, just by that railwaybridge at whatsitoclock nearish to Goole, there was a really, really detailed conversation about carriage numbers or somesuch train related stuff with a really, really scary tone of excitement). So in answer to your question Mr Adrian - the only perspective is the fact that Andrew Br must have been the person to whom you were speaking!!
> 
> Mice


 
I can remember Kim being involved in that conversation as well.
I think she's learned a lot from Rower40.

.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (4 May 2012)

Mice said:


> I think Bicyclespotting (without the awful violence and grimness) would be an excellent film. Where is Ewan McGregor when you need him?!
> 
> M


 
Probably doing the Tweed Run on Sunday as he did it last year and my friend had some of her wedding pictures taken with him. I'll keep an eye out and run your idea by him


----------

